# Elemental Designs A2-300 Subwoofer: Official Thread



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

[img]http://www.edesignaudio.com/logos/A2_300_main.jpg[/img]*Model Name*: A2-300 Powered Home Audio Subwoofer
*Amplifier Power*: 200w RMS
*Subwoofer Driver Size*: eD 12" Subwoofer
*Cabinet Type*: Vented / Downfire / EFS Material
*Room Tuning*: 20Hz FR - (18-100Hz +/-3dB)
*In Room Avg SPL*: 114.8dB (10-100Hz Max Output Avg)
*Shipping Weight*: 72lbs
*List Price*: $415
*Current Street Price*: $350 Shipped









12" High Output eD Subwoofer
Built on a proven platform with 15+MM one way excursion you get more bass in less space! The subwoofer driver utilized in the A2-300 subwoofer is capable of subtle nuances as well as reproducing a great deal of impact.

4 Step Seamless Proprietary eD Finish
A proprietary finish (done right in Iowa) coats the A2-300; this finish provides an incredibly strong rugged finish that actually creates a skin on the cabinet. This skin stands up to everything from a friend putting a pop can on your cabinet to your children’s toys.

Built in 200w Amplifier
Your A2-300 comes with a 200 watt amplifier full of features to tune to your needs. From the built in crossover to phase control, we have insured there is plenty of power packed into this subtle looking subwoofer.

CAD Designed & CNC Cut Right in eD's Iowa factory
Our HT equipment is designed with the latest in computer and design technology to yield accuracy (including our CNC) to .001" giving us consistent response and results in every single cabinet.

Flush Assembly Techniques
The A2-300 is designed to look at home in your living room. This means that the port, amplifier, and speaker don’t stick out to create an out of place look. Everything is designed to create a seamless look and sound; form doesn't always have to follow function, even with your subwoofer.

No Cost Spared Spikes
No plastic or cheap home depot solutions here. Just 1.5" long solid precision machined spikes.

No Expense Spared Cabinet Design
It doesn't stop with precision design and manufacturing; we take it further even by building a 2.25” base to give the A2-300 a incredibly low center of gravity. This is another perfect example of what happens when die-hard enthusiasts get their hands on the development and manufacturing process.

Patented Precision Tuned Port
Just for your A2-300 subwoofer the patented tuned aeroport allows fantastic airflow without port noise.

Recessed Down Firing Subwoofer
The subwoofer driver in the A2-300 cabinet is recessed into the bottom baffle boards 1.5” to allow ample clearances in front of the driver. Match that with 1.5” of clearance from the included spikes and you’ll never have to worry about your subwoofer having any sort of clearance issues.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

This and all ED subs are made with EFS (Environmentally Friendly Substrate), which is better for the environment and performs better than MDF.

*What makes EFS actually friendly for the environment?*

EFS is created using a different process than MDF, and it does not contain urea-formaldehyde which is the bonding agent used as MDF is baked into the panels commonly used in construction. Without using urea-formaldehyde EFS is also a safer material for us to work with as well; because it does not emit the fumes while we are building enclosures. EFS is also built using whole wood logs (these are logs not suitable for construction in raw form), wood chips, and sawmill waste. The differences in the process add some interesting attributes to EFS; it actually ends up having a higher density than MDF as well.

*So EFS has a higher density than MDF, what is the benefit of a denser material?*

Basically in the audio world we chose the materials to use based on a few factors, one of the important ones is the density of that material. The denser the material the less resonance
that material will give to the enclosure.

*So what does EFS do for performance?*

What we have seen is that in the applications we’ve had the chance to test so far we are seeing average gains over MDF in output. Especially as the wattage of the application goes up, the
density advantage of the EFS really appears to push the average gain even higher across the frequency range we have been able to test so far. More average output that in some cases was definitely smoother has us excited to see all of the applications we can integrate EFS.


----------

